# Bright Yellow Urine In 2ww??



## Chris77

Anyone have this? This has been happening for the past 2 days now, not taking any vitamins and I'm not dehydrated. EVERY time I go pee it's bright yellow and alot of it - almost flourescent! Usually by the end of the day my pee is clear with just a little yellow - certainly not bright like this. Any ideas??


----------



## Gabrielle

hmm i have it alittle too?....hope its a good sign!!??


----------



## Angelmarie

Yoiu know its weird how often you dont notice little things until somebody else says it... now you mention it I think mine has been much the same! I didnt really think anything of it to be honest ad probs wouldn't have notice it is I hadnt been poas so much! :rofl:

But I dunno but Im intrigued to find out if it means something!!!


----------



## Chris77

hmmmmmmm.......very odd...........


----------



## Chris77

How many dpo are you ladies??


----------



## Gabrielle

8!


----------



## Angeldust

If its yellow and a little cloudy this is hcg hormone sounds good hun :)


----------



## Chris77

It doesn't seem to be cloudly and I think it's way too early for hcg. The most I am is 7dpo and the least is 3 or 4.


----------



## jaytee

I've been having this four about 5 days now....its weird and new to me but I'm not pregnant : ( however I hope u girls are


----------



## Angeldust

I always use to have a 28day cycle but since i had icsi in june i have been having 35 day
i am due on in 2 days but did 2 tests today and they were bfn .......

My wee has been yellow but not cloudy for a few days but i know i have tested bfp with bright yellow wee that has been cloudy and this is my way of knowing if i am pregnant and always been right :)

just stay positive hope it is bfp :)


----------



## Chris77

Are you ladies with the bright yellow urine taking vitamins? I know vitamins and asparagus can cause it, but I've had neither in my diet.


----------



## Gabrielle

nope not here,...have to say i dont drink enough but thats normal for me and the pee isnt?..so we'll see


----------



## Chris77

Gabrielle said:


> nope not here,...have to say i dont drink enough but thats normal for me and the pee isnt?..so we'll see


Yeah same here. :shrug:


----------



## Gabrielle

also having tons of cramps and low back pain...? i get the back pain during af but no cramps or anything b4..plus shes not due till 23....?


----------



## Chris77

I found this article in iVillage:

What could be more fun than trying to guess the sex of your baby-to-be? Everyone wants to get in the game. Don't be surprised if someone you've never met stops you at the grocery store, offering a prediction of your baby's gender. For hundreds of years, expecting moms have relied on time-tested methods of guessing their baby's sex. Even though these old wives' tales are far from foolproof, they are certainly more fun than their more reliable successors, amniocentesis and ultrasound. Enjoy guessing your baby's sex! 

It's a boy if:


You didn't experience morning sickness in early pregnancy 
Your baby's heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute 
You are carrying the extra weight out front 
Your belly looks like a basketball 
Your areolas have darkened considerably 
You are carrying low 
You are craving salty or sour foods 
You are craving protein -- meats and cheese 
Your feet are colder than they were before pregnancy 
The hair on your legs has grown faster during pregnancy 
Your hands are very dry 
Your pillow faces north when you sleep 
Dad-to-be is gaining weight, right along with you 
Pregnancy has you looking better than ever 
Your urine is bright yellow in color 
Your nose is spreading 
You hang your wedding ring over your belly and it moves in circles 
You are having headaches 
You add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived and the sum is an even number


----------



## Angelmarie

This gets more weird! This morning when I got up in the night to pop to the lo (also a strange thing for me to do!) I thought I had better do a test then )it was 4:47am) as its better to use FMU and I thought if I waited to get up for work after going in the middle of the night, my urine wouldnt be concentrated enough... I thought to myself how cloudy it looked but then the rest of the day it has been bright yellow....! 

How frustrating! You have got me wondering now!!! :shrug:

p.s. Im 12 dpo and got a :bfn:

:shrug: :help: :shrug:


----------



## Angelmarie

Chris77 said:


> Are you ladies with the bright yellow urine taking vitamins? I know vitamins and asparagus can cause it, but I've had neither in my diet.

I take sanatogen pro natal vitamins and omega 3 capsules... I also took EPO til O... but i havent noticed my urine til recently... and I have been taking these for months now...


----------



## Angelmarie

Gabrielle said:


> also having tons of cramps and low back pain...? i get the back pain during af but no cramps or anything b4..plus shes not due till 23....?

I have aswell. I normally dont get any symptoms of AF - maybe the odd twinge but I have had loads of lower back pain and twinges in my tummy with pressure and heaviness... I have sore bbs... headaches, sore throat, runny nose, frequent urination, fnger nails have been growing like wild fire... I have a list the length of my arm - all very new and weird for me but I still have :bfn:

:cry:


----------



## aflight84

it's so strange reading what other people are going through then you realise these things are happening to you too. 
Mine has been like this since about 7DPO and i've been going to the toilet like 9 times a day normally i only go 3 or 4 times tops! 
Still getting BFN 10DPO so we'll see what happens tomorrow


----------



## Angeldust

Chris77 said:


> I found this article in iVillage:
> 
> What could be more fun than trying to guess the sex of your baby-to-be? Everyone wants to get in the game. Don't be surprised if someone you've never met stops you at the grocery store, offering a prediction of your baby's gender. For hundreds of years, expecting moms have relied on time-tested methods of guessing their baby's sex. Even though these old wives' tales are far from foolproof, they are certainly more fun than their more reliable successors, amniocentesis and ultrasound. Enjoy guessing your baby's sex!
> 
> It's a boy if:
> 
> 
> You didn't experience morning sickness in early pregnancy
> Your baby's heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute
> You are carrying the extra weight out front
> Your belly looks like a basketball
> Your areolas have darkened considerably
> You are carrying low
> You are craving salty or sour foods
> You are craving protein -- meats and cheese
> Your feet are colder than they were before pregnancy
> The hair on your legs has grown faster during pregnancy
> Your hands are very dry
> Your pillow faces north when you sleep
> Dad-to-be is gaining weight, right along with you
> Pregnancy has you looking better than ever
> Your urine is bright yellow in color
> Your nose is spreading
> You hang your wedding ring over your belly and it moves in circles
> You are having headaches
> You add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived and the sum is an even number


I never had morning sickness with my last pregnancy at all and was pregnant with twin girls and got headaches ,

I use to do this .. search high and low on the net for the least little clues and it drives you mad so dont symptom search cause they all say somthing different and they say yellow wee is signs of dehydration but i drink like a fish and still had yellow wee and never took any vitamins so you could just be bfp
sadley i know its not a bfp for me with my yellow wee i am having cause i tested today and there nothing no faint line nothing but was to be expected never even tried was told not to by doctor but still has unprotected sex..

I think if your wee is bright yellow in the morning and not dark yellow/orange
then this could well be pregnancy wee wee :)


----------



## mer01

hmmmmmmm i noticed to wee thing too this last couple of days (have been doing sneeky tests even though i know its too early!!!!)
and i did think when i looked at it, that it was very brightly coloured TMI!!!

i am not convinced that i will get my :bfp: this month, so i wonder what this is?????? :-k

:hug:

xxx


----------



## aries5486

hiya didnt want to read and run! But i had the same when i got my :bfp: last month, TMI but it was also really smelly! i thought this was a urine infection but turned out not to be! Hope you get ur :bfp: this month :flower: xxxx


----------



## browneyedshorty81

sorry chris i have that too.. and well i have af ;( I hope u get ur bfp tho huni


----------



## Chris77

Hmmm....all very strange. Thank you ladies for responding. So either we're all dehydrated, pregnant, hallucinating or we've somehow all contracted the same infection! :rofl:

Urine's not bright yellow atm. Will have to see what it's like tomorrow. Maybe I was just dehydrated? :shrug: But I've been dehydrated many times before and never bright yellow, dark maybe, but not bright. Oh well, only time will tell.....


----------



## Gabrielle

Chris so i went to the loo and For SURE mine is bright yellow...and like you said when dehrydrated its usually dark..same here! sooooo hope its a good sign!?!?!...:) Lets get our bfps this month!!!!!! any other symptoms hunni?


----------



## Chris77

Not much at all in way of symptoms other than the urine. What about you? I really hope we get our :bfp: this month! I'm really hoping I didn't sacrifice Great Adventure for nothing! :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

awww yeah that would suck if your not..! i hope you are!umm symptoms so far..sore throat, tons of cramps, and lots of cm, backache..and stabbing pains ..thats about it!....So we'll see! im not testing for awhile...i could test monday but way to scared!!!!!


----------



## Kimberly28

I too hope that I don't burst anyone's bubble here but I had that too back at the beginning of the week then started spotting day yesterday and now full AF today. But I do hope that you all get your BFP! Good luck ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

snowbrdbella8 said:


> sorry chris i have that too.. and well i have af ;( I hope u get ur bfp tho huni

Sorry she got you hun :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Well, no bright yellow urine today. So guess I was just dehydrated yesterday.


----------

